# Southside Sportsman Bass Tournament at Tussahaw Reservoir



## Smiley

If you are interested in participating in our Fundraiser Bass Tournament, please contact Jeff Scott @ 678 414-7014 or Jim Simmons @ 404 606-5762. Money raised from this Tourney will go to promote Southside Sportsman's local Youth hunting and fishing events! 
We will accept checks, money orders or cash and applications can be accepted face to face or by mail. (Do not send cash through mail.) Please see flyer and rule sheet for information. Call or private message if you are interested or have any questions. Thanks for your support!


----------



## spud

Can't wait, I bet it's going to take close to a 30lb 
Sack to win this thing


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Do you have to be a Henry Co. resident to fish this event?


----------



## spud

From what I've been told for this event you do not have to be a resident


----------



## Smiley

Rattlin Rogue said:


> Do you have to be a Henry Co. resident to fish this event?



For this Fundraiser Tournament, the resident requirement has been waived. Anyone can enter.


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman

Rattlin Rogue said:


> Do you have to be a Henry Co. resident to fish this event?



no way you can fish that one RR, you cant prefish!!!


----------



## Smiley

Got another month to get registered. Look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## spud

I hope we can get at least 100 boats!


----------



## Smiley

Getting close!


----------



## spud

looks like the weather is going to cooperate


----------



## bowhunter91

What were the results?


----------



## georgiadawgs44

bowhunter91 said:


> What were the results?


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I asked the guy who was working the check in station yesterday what it took to win and he said it was 24 lbs something.


----------



## king george

23.2    big fish was 12 1/2 lbs  same guy


----------

